# Betta fish eating plants?



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I just did a water change a few hours ago and while I was pouring the new water the water wisteria floated to the top. once I was done I put the plants back into the gravel. I noticed him swim up to one and try to eat the roots which I quickly took and put back. also after I was done a lot of plant pieces that came off while they had uprooted where floating around. as I was netting out the floating leaves and roots and other pieces that were floating around I saw him go and eat the plant pieces and tried to nipple on the leaves (even the dead ones!) I scooped everything out but is it ok for him to be ingesting all that? will it harm him? I feed him 2 to 3 pellets a day so he's not a starved fish :/

he's also trying to eat the bubbles that are on the decor?


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

It won't hurt him. But 2-3 pellets per day doesn't sound like enough. How does he look? Does he look flat when you look at him from the top, or is he nice and rounded but not bloated out? He may be biting at plants and air bubbles cuz he thinks they might be more pellets.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My female eats her plants all the time and she's fine. Don't worry about it. They will try to eat just about anything just to see if it's food, especially if they aren't getting enough to eat, so don't worry about him trying to eat the bubbles either. I would feed 2-3 pellets twice a day instead of once, you may find that he quits trying to eat non-food items (unless yours is like my female and likes vegetation.)


----------



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

He's round but not bloated round from the head to the mid body then thins out but still has shape from mid body to tail. 

it might be that I'm not feeding him a lot. the first week and half I had him he was battling a parasite which he was able to pass but for that whole almost 2 weeks he never ate. now that he started eating Ive only been serving him 2 to 3 pellets a day. at the beginning of his recovery he only would eat one. then it was two and now I give him no more than 3 because i'm afraid of overfeeding him cause someone said their stomach is the size of their eye. 

how often should I feed my betta fish? maybe 2 to 3 twice a day instead of once? it might be that he gained an appetite after recovery? I see him searching the gravel for food but I figured it was because they don't know when to stop eating and I thought if I gave into his begging that I would accidentally overfeed him


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Try 2-3 twice a day and see how he does, if he looks over fed, feed him 1-2 pellets twice a day. And don't give in to his begging, twice a day with an occasional snack in between (1 or 2 times a week) is plenty.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

I concur with sainthogan. Let us know how he does.


----------



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for the advice *Bettafran* and *Sainthogan*!!  I just fed him 3 pellets. their fairly big (the NLS pellets) and he finished them real quick so I probably was underfeeding him. I'll keep watch and see how he does with me feeding him twice a day instead of one time. if he does better I'll start feeding him twice a day I just don't want to overfeed so ill keep watch of any bloating etc. and I'll fast him one day which I'll make a saturday since Im at work usually until midnight :/ when you fast them is it the whole day? both feedings?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes it's for both feedings. I don't fast my female because she eats her plants if I even skip one feeding. I fast my male because he's prone to constipation and swim bladder issues.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

A lot of folks fast their bettas the whole day and then next day feed 1/4 of a blanched frozen pea. (nuke one frozen pea for ~20sec in water. Take off skin then cut half of it in half. Cut that quarter bit into bite size bits and feed one bit at a time). My guy is still young so I just skip one meal.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I was told by a very respected member who used to be a moderator on this board that peas can actually cause more harm than good and can mess up their digestive tracts and potentially cause worse bloating. I tried it before I was told this, and even though my female is a plant eater, she won't eat peas.
Just thought I'd pass along a little tidbit of information from other members.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Hmm. Interesting. Did the person say how it causes problems? Even though bettas are carnivorous they would still get some veg second hand (from critters they eat that in turn eat veg). I'm not contradicting, I just wondered about specifics so we can make sure we're passing things on correctly. Thanks


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

BettaFran said:


> Hmm. Interesting. Did the person say how it causes problems? Even though bettas are carnivorous they would still get some veg second hand (from critters they eat that in turn eat veg). I'm not contradicting, I just wondered about specifics so we can make sure we're passing things on correctly. Thanks


Hey BettaFran, I think the reason that peas could cause an issue is because they are so very high in fiber and because Bettas are carnivorous in nature their digestive tract isn't made to handle the large amount of indigestible material. However the second hand veggies are already predigested so not as much shock on the system.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

K. Thanks. Maybe I'll reassess the whole eat a pea thing. 
In preventing bloat, then, is there anything else recommended other than pre soak FD foods? (I guess this is a bit off topic, so it can be moved if need be).


----------



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks!!

yeah I'm afraid to feed my betta fish anything other than pellets just cause Ive heard so many bad things happening when feeding worms and peas. but I'll fast him since I feed him now twice a day so he doesn't get constipated or overfeed and bloated

what happens if a betta fish gets a hold of a piece of an old pellet a few hours old? I normally take out all the uneaten food but Im guessing a piece got hidden in the gravel and I didn't see it and I saw him just now find it and eat it. it had been in their since this morning so 6 hours about...


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. Have you tried feeding one pellet at a time? That's what I do with Es. That way I'm sure he's eating them all and nothing going to waste.


----------

